# Advice on getting back into diving - need to know.



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

over 10 years, I am PADI certified and still have all of my equipment that I bought in the late '80s. (I know that most of you are probably younger than my gear). Its all ScubaPro and is in like new condition. During the time I was diving I was certified for advanced diving, cave and wreck diving.

Here's the question, I want to brush up, do you know of anyone offering a refresher course, not the full blown course but just some open water training to get me back up to speed. 

Also, I have tanks from the early '90s, they have never been hydro tested. 2- Super 80's and a Super 100, do they go out of date? Or can they still be hydroed and used.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

MBT runs refresher training along with our regular openwater classes every week. We start a class every Tuesday evening and it runs through Sunday. You can decide how much of the class you want to do, but if it's been 15 years or so since you've been diving, I'd recommenddoing the whole thing as there have been some changes.

Your tanks should be fine. Bring them by the shop and we'll take a look to make sure before we send them out for hydro.

Jim

MBT Divers

3920 Barrancas Ave. Pensacola

(850) 455-7702 www.mbtdivers.com


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Danno (7/4/2008)*over 10 years, I am PADI certified and still have all of my equipment that I bought in the late '80s. (I know that most of you are probably younger than my gear). Its all ScubaPro and is in like new condition. During the time I was diving I was certified for advanced diving, cave and wreck diving.
> 
> Here's the question, I want to brush up, do you know of anyone offering a refresher course, not the full blown course but just some open water training to get me back up to speed.
> 
> Also, I have tanks from the early '90s, they have never been hydro tested. 2- Super 80's and a Super 100, *do they go out of date? Or can they still be hydroed and used.*




They are most likely still good, the date you have to look out for is mid 80's, then you have a problem for sure. A refresher course and a few open water dives and you will be as good as before. Also have you regs and bc serviced by an authorized dealer.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Well alright Danno! Gettin back in it!

I believe it is only hte Luxfors and Walter Kiddies from a certain date range that would have to be scrapped.

Sounds like MBT has what your looking for as far as refreshers! Good luck man! You just gonna start diving again, or get into spearfishing?


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Clay, just put new bands on my old JBL Pro Magnum and on my pole spears. I'll get by dive shop next week. 

Thanks everyone for the info.


----------

